# GeoHot Releases Homebrew Signing Tools



## ZombiePosessor (Jan 9, 2011)

make_self_npdrm makes valid NPDRM selfs from elfs
it does not contain any info on decrypting or removing NPDRM
NPDRM is required for interoperability of our homebrew applications
package_finalize turns your debug packages into psuedoretail packages
psuedoretail packages install on a geohot jailbroken PS3

i'm excited to see what you will create

SOURCE: GeoHot's Blog

Woops sorry, forgot he had those key's up there, lol my mistake


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 9, 2011)

Lol nize, about time.


----------



## ZombiePosessor (Jan 9, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Lol nize, about time.



Yeah I hope we get some damned emulators soon! And BM's!


----------



## SifJar (Jan 9, 2011)

you can't post that link here i'm afraid. gbatemp doesn't like the keys.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 9, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> you can't post that link here i'm afraid. gbatemp doesn't like the keys.


Well, I removed the link. Whoever wants them, can google for Geohot's Blog.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 9, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> you can't post that link here i'm afraid. gbatemp doesn't like the keys.



Whats the problem with the keys anyway? They're just a bunch of numbers. Even Team Twiizers posted the common key of the Wii on their hackmii blog...


----------



## gamerjr (Jan 9, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's just a precaution, it's not that hard to google anyways. I like gbatemp here so i don't mind them being safe.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 9, 2011)

I have to agree with what someone else posted earlier though, the way Geohot's behaving, if people go along with it, isolates the homebrew environment into something that *he* can control, Geohot verified homebrew for Geohot verified CFW.
I don't like that at all, homebrew is a collaborative free endeavour, not something for Geohot to moderate like this.

With many people capable of making their own CFW, what Geohot will be doing is creating a compatibility split amongst homebrewers.
What about Kakaroto's homebrew only firmware? What about another potential CFW that allows piracy? Should they not be running Geohot's signed homebrew?
That might be what he thinks, with his anti-piracy stance.


----------



## ZombiePosessor (Jan 9, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I have to agree with what someone else posted earlier though, the way Geohot's behaving, if people go along with it, isolates the homebrew environment into something that *he* can control, Geohot verified homebrew for Geohot verified CFW.
> I don't like that at all, homebrew is a collaborative free endeavour, not something for Geohot to moderate like this.
> 
> With many people capable of making their own CFW, what Geohot will be doing is creating a compatibility split amongst homebrewers.
> ...



I agree with you totally, I'm just excited for something of this development! I'm all for universal homebrew, and I for one don't want a GeoHot CFW only thing either


----------



## SifJar (Jan 9, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I have to agree with what someone else posted earlier though, the way Geohot's behaving, if people go along with it, isolates the homebrew environment into something that *he* can control, Geohot verified homebrew for Geohot verified CFW.
> I don't like that at all, homebrew is a collaborative free endeavour, not something for Geohot to moderate like this.
> 
> With many people capable of making their own CFW, what Geohot will be doing is creating a compatibility split amongst homebrewers.
> ...



Nothing, but hey, its up to the admin staff here.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 9, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> "GeoHot signed" PKGs should install on any PS3 with CFW. They should pass all the checks of OFW, they just need the Install PKG Files option given by a CFW. GeoHot's CFW by my understanding does essentially the same thing as KaKaRoTo's, but instead of being a full update, is installed as a small "patch" -like update.


Is that so? Sounds a lot more convenient.
Still worried about Geohot's homebrew signing tools not working on all CFW, but it's already possible for someone to test that .pkg PNGviewer that Geohot published on Kakaroto's CFW.
Someone? Go do that.


----------



## connor_walsh (Jan 9, 2011)

A signed sness9x has been released 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Edit: also a FTP server but it only installs.


----------



## pikachu945 (Jan 9, 2011)

connor_walsh said:
			
		

> A signed sness9x has been released



oh things are going to get good now!!!!


----------



## ZombiePosessor (Jan 9, 2011)

OPEN THE FLOOD GATES!

Shit just got real.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jan 9, 2011)

What I really hope from this is PS2 emulation or restoring backward comptibility. I hate having to switch between my PS3 and PS2.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 9, 2011)

I predict that this is going to happen1 +1 for me!


----------



## SPH73 (Jan 9, 2011)

ApocalyPS3 Now.


----------



## connor_walsh (Jan 9, 2011)

some more – Running On Firmware 3.55:
Comgenies Awesome Filemanager 
BlackB0x FTP Server
Mednafen Emulator


----------



## pikachu945 (Jan 9, 2011)

connor_walsh said:
			
		

> some more – Running On Firmware 3.55:
> Comgenies Awesome Filemanager
> BlackB0x FTP Server
> Mednafen Emulator



are we aloud to give links for homebrew on gbatemp???
if so can I have one for FTP Server 3.55


----------



## Rydian (Jan 9, 2011)

As long as they don't contain comercially-copywritten code, yes.  Homebrew is fine.


----------



## pikachu945 (Jan 9, 2011)

ok thanks can I have the homebrew ftp server 3.55 link please?


----------



## SifJar (Jan 9, 2011)

In case anyone is wondering, I believe the process for signing an existing homebrew is:

Get the source
Build an ELF
Use geohot's make_self_npdrm to sign it into a SELF
Build it into a PKG
Use geohot's finalize_pkg to sign the PKG

Then it should install fine. If you have PSL1GHT set up, I think you should be able in theory to tweak the MAKEFILE of an app to do all this automatically, but I'm not completely sure. I think all the non-geohot tools stuff can already be done with PSL1GHT. 

It seems geohot has removed the binaries of his tools, so if you want to use them, you'll have to compile them from source.

EDIT: If you can extract an ELF from an unsigned PKG, you may be able to sign the ELF (make it a SELF), repack it into a PKG and sign the PKG, but I don't know for sure. I don't follow the PS3 scene too closely, and don't know much about programming either.


----------



## pikachu945 (Jan 9, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> In case anyone is wondering, I believe the process for signing an existing homebrew is:
> 
> Get the source
> Build an ELF
> ...



how would we do this? lol


----------



## connor_walsh (Jan 9, 2011)

BlackB0x FTP Server: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CZBW58WW
Awesome File Manager: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WKJLJI4Y
Mednafen Emulator: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=24YYHS44
MultiMan http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6FMFKSUH


----------



## SifJar (Jan 9, 2011)

pikachu945 said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then you'd do a "make pkg" on the app.

But like I say, I'm no programmer, and I barely understand makefiles. This could be completely inaccurate.

EDIT: Apparently the process for signing an old PKG is:

unpkg -> unself -> make_self_npdrm -> psl1ght PKG tools (i.e. pkg.py) -> package_finalize

So if you can compile geohot's two tools and find the others (shouldn't be hard), you should be able to do it.


----------



## powerking56 (Jan 9, 2011)

The BlackB0x FTP Server which connor_walsh has provided contains a pkg file. It also has a bin file, do we simply need to copy over the pkg file or do you need to do something with the EBOOT.BIN file?


----------



## SifJar (Jan 9, 2011)

powerking56 said:
			
		

> The BlackB0x FTP Server which connor_walsh has provided contains a pkg file. It also has a bin file, do we simply need to copy over the pkg file or do you need to do something with the EBOOT.BIN file?


Try the PKG file and see if it works. Chances are EBOOT.BIN is just the SELF version of the same thing (i.e. before it is made into a PKG)


----------



## pikachu945 (Jan 9, 2011)

what is multiman anyways?


----------



## connor_walsh (Jan 9, 2011)

it's a backup manager but on 3.55 it can only backup games, not run them :/


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 9, 2011)

pikachu945 said:
			
		

> what is multiman anyways?


I believe it's the backup loader that PS3 Jailbreakers used.
I dunno for sure, don't have a PS3, think it might stand for multi-manager since it does a bit more than load ISOs.


----------



## Makar (Jan 9, 2011)

So the only thing this is good for is PS3 homebrew? Sorry if I sound dumb but I only remember GeoHot being a part of the iOS homebrew stuff


----------



## powerking56 (Jan 9, 2011)

Makar8000 said:
			
		

> So the only thing this is good for is PS3 homebrew? Sorry if I sound dumb but I only remember GeoHot being a part of the iOS homebrew stuff



As of yet its only use is homebrew but it will most likely be much better in the near future considering how well it's going upon few weeks/days of release.


----------



## pikachu945 (Jan 9, 2011)

so the best idea for me to sign out of PSN while I am playing homebrew lol
so my friends don't see what I am doing and one more question will sony ban me???


----------



## powerking56 (Jan 9, 2011)

pikachu945 said:
			
		

> so the best idea for me to sign out of PSN while I am playing homebrew lol
> so my friends don't see what I am doing and one more question will sony ban me???



I also wonder will sony ban you? I mean KaKaroto's CFW had no problems and nobody was banned so do we have the same kind of guarantee as that??


----------



## pikachu945 (Jan 9, 2011)

powerking56 said:
			
		

> pikachu945 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can I just make a new account if sony bans me? lol


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 9, 2011)

pikachu945 said:
			
		

> powerking56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its a system ban just like 360


----------



## pikachu945 (Jan 9, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> pikachu945 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah but the thing is this is not a jailbreak lol
should I revert to KaKaroto's firmware???
and is it the same as geohots?


----------



## powerking56 (Jan 9, 2011)

pikachu945 said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope it is as simple as making a new account! lol


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jan 9, 2011)

powerking56 said:
			
		

> pikachu945 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll find out soon enough is sony will ban you for using geohot's custom firmware.


----------



## pikachu945 (Jan 9, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> powerking56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is Kakarotos firmware is it the same as geohots?


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 9, 2011)

pikachu945 said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what does jailbreak have to do with anything
you installed cfw onto the ps3 most likely violating their TOS and allows them to ban the system


----------



## powerking56 (Jan 9, 2011)

pikachu945 said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think so, for if it was the same geohot would have no reason to re-release the CFW....


----------



## pikachu945 (Jan 9, 2011)

hmm so what is the difference? I wonder lol


----------



## powerking56 (Jan 9, 2011)

pikachu945 said:
			
		

> hmm so what is the difference? I wonder lol



I think someone stated that the difference was that Kakaroto's was an unsigned firmware which can play signed homebrew and vice versa for geohot's... but I may be entirely wrong on this matter....


----------



## pikachu945 (Jan 9, 2011)

what do I do keep it this way or go back to offical? lol


----------



## Rydian (Jan 9, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> its a system ban just like 360


Where'd you hear that?


----------



## powerking56 (Jan 9, 2011)

pikachu945 said:
			
		

> what do I do keep it this way or go back to offical? lol



I am unsure as to what to do, but seeing as there isn't a major difference between this and Kakaroto's I think you can stay on geohot's.... I've yet to hear anyone getting a banhammer lol!


----------



## pikachu945 (Jan 9, 2011)

I wonder if Sony releases another update say 3.60 will I still be able to use the PlayStation Store
and Multiplayer online with black ops lol


----------



## Kinnikuman (Jan 9, 2011)

How exactly do you Un-Jailbreak the PS3 after going the GeoHot route?


----------



## pikachu945 (Jan 9, 2011)

Kinnikuman said:
			
		

> How exactly do you Un-Jailbreak the PS3 after going the GeoHot route?


Recovery Mode

Step 1ower down you PS3 console and put USB drive.
Step 2: Now press and hold the power button, the system will startup and shutdown again.
Step 3:Release the power button, then press and hold power again, you’ll hear one beep followed by two consecutive beeps.
Step 4:Release power then follow the on-screen instructions. You’re now in the recovery menu.
Step 5:Select “System Update.”
Step 6:Choose Update via Storage Media


----------



## Kinnikuman (Jan 9, 2011)

pikachu945 said:
			
		

> Kinnikuman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And that allows you to keep all your various data (saves, downloaded titles, etc.) or?
Thanks for answering!


----------



## pikachu945 (Jan 9, 2011)

Kinnikuman said:
			
		

> pikachu945 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes it does I tried it eariler today lol
don't forget to download the offical 3.55 PS3UPDAT.PUP file from Sony though


----------



## bloodred (Jan 9, 2011)

will I be banned from PSN because I remember reading that geohotz homebrew singing tools 
put a offical code into the homebrew so sony can not figure it out


----------



## MarcusRaven (Jan 9, 2011)

Okay, so I guess that I can start reviewing PS3 Homebrew! SNES9x definitely caught my eye. If somebody could point me in the right direction to the latest version, I'll get on it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I found a version on PS3-Hacks, but I'm not convinced it will work because the PKG files state they are for 1.92 (with and without 576p enabled) or for 3.41. I don't want to start installing something for review purposes until I know for sure that I've got the latest and safest. Any info on that?

Now, I'm not downing GeoHot (because he is doing a lot for the community), but I'm sticking with KaKaRoTo's CFW. I've tested it myself, it works, and I trust it. GeoHot keeps releasing all these various files and packages for folks to compile themselves and that actually intimidates me. I tried compiling my own edit of WAD Manager 1.7 before, and it never worked out. I couldn't understand why it wouldn't work. So I'm sticking with what I know works an what I can easily use.


----------



## bloodred (Jan 9, 2011)

MarcusRaven said:
			
		

> Okay, so I guess that I can start reviewing PS3 Homebrew! SNES9x definitely caught my eye. If somebody could point me in the right direction to the latest version, I'll get on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can Kakaratos firmware run geohot signed homebrew?


----------



## MarcusRaven (Jan 10, 2011)

A signed PKG should be a signed PKG, and should work on any CFW that allows its installation. (Unless there's something I've missed along the road here.)

If GeoHot's signing Homebrew to only work on his CFW, then he's lost my support. Monopolizing this stuff is just wrong.

So is the currently signed version of SNES9x signed by GeoHot, or somebody else?


----------



## Kinnikuman (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm pretty sure a signed package is just a signed package and it will work on anybody's CFW... If not that would be kinda lame. The whole "signing" process is way over my head, but I'm just looking forward to some good homebrew.


----------



## bloodred (Jan 10, 2011)

so geohot or Kakaratos firmware what one should I choose?


----------



## powerking56 (Jan 10, 2011)

pikachu945 said:
			
		

> I wonder if Sony releases another update say 3.60 will I still be able to use the PlayStation Store
> and Multiplayer online with black ops lol



Generally I am pretty sure it would just make it so you can't hack it again till another hack is found. The possibility of bricking your console still persists however. If anything I'd wait to get an okay from geohot or some of the higher PS3 hackers before updating.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Jan 10, 2011)

Quick question about this CFW stuff. Do any of them remove anything crucial from the XMB? I remember reading recently that one of the CFW removes trophies and another feature (Forgot which). Although I wouldn't mind the trophy part, I still want to be as cautious as possible when the time that I decide to CFW my only working PS3 comes.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 10, 2011)

ChaosBoi said:
			
		

> Quick question about this CFW stuff. Do any of them remove anything crucial from the XMB? I remember reading recently that one of the CFW removes trophies and another feature (Forgot which). Although I wouldn't mind the trophy part, I still want to be as cautious as possible when the time that I decide to CFW my only working PS3 comes.




KaKoRaTo fixed the trophy issue. No, they don't remove anything. They just give the option to install software packages with out the need for a jailbreak dongle.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Jan 10, 2011)

So does anybody know where to find a signed SNES9x, or is willing to sign it for me if you know this compiling stuff? I'd like to have a review done by Wednesday if I could.

EDIT: In some research, I've found that SNES9x is GeoHot signed. >:-( Anyway, I also found GeoHot's Jailbreaking PUP, so I'm going to personally test/demo/review the CFW and SNES9x. Back in a couple hours.

EDIT2: GeoHot's installation scared the crap out of me because once the installation was copied my PS3 beeped several times and shut itself off. Even though the installation worked, if my PS3 was going to do that I would've like a warning. I was not impressed. On a side note, is there a way to go back to OFW from GeoHot's? Considering the installation method I'm a little paranoid now and don't want to brick my PS3.


----------



## powerking56 (Jan 10, 2011)

Can anyone confirm that you can't be banned online??


----------



## Rydian (Jan 10, 2011)

Sony has not banned anybody yet.

They might later, NOBODY CAN PREDICT THE FUTURE.

IF YOU HACK YOU RISK A BAN.

It's like rule number fucking three of hacking systems.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 10, 2011)

@MarcusRaven you can probably go back to OFW by entering recovery mode, and getting the firmware from their site, putting on a usb stick and update.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 10, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Sony has not banned anybody yet.
> 
> They might later, NOBODY CAN PREDICT THE FUTURE.
> 
> ...




what's rule 1 and 2?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 10, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


......Awwww its so tempting....you really set yourself up for a /b/ reference.....

Anyways anyone figure out if geohot signed homebrew works on the other hack?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 10, 2011)

Generally rule 1 is never update the firmware/system.

I'm off to make a thread now to determine what the rules should be, in fact. XD


----------



## MarcusRaven (Jan 10, 2011)

andy249901 said:
			
		

> @MarcusRaven you can probably go back to OFW by entering recovery mode, and getting the firmware from their site, putting on a usb stick and update.



Okay, I know this is going to sound like a noob question, but how do I enter recovery mode?


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 10, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Generally rule 1 is never update the firmware/system.
> 
> I'm off to make a thread now to determine what the rules should be, in fact. XD



right on Rydian I love your posts!


----------



## deathking (Jan 10, 2011)

just read people are using this to make the ps3 think blue ray games like the new castlevania are sgined psn titles and run off geohots firmware off the internal harddrive



With the recent release of Geohot's 3.55 custom firmware, it was only a matter of time, before backups would be up and running. News is coming in that a user named Riku.kh3 has accomplished just that. He has managed to run Castlevania: Lords of Shadow from his internal hard drive, while on Geohot's 3.55 Custom Firmware. He achieved this by patching the game's main executable file (EBOOT.BIN) and making the PS3 think it's a PSN game.

Read more: PSGroove.com - Castlevania - First Backup Working From 3.55 Geohot CFW http://psgroove.com/content.php?635-Castle...W#ixzz1AbBhDGqE


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 10, 2011)

deathking said:
			
		

> just read people are using this to make the ps3 think blue ray games like the new castlevania are sgined psn titles and run off geohots firmware off the internal harddrive
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sweet, this deserves its own thread.


----------



## loudog999 (Jan 10, 2011)

bloodred said:
			
		

> so geohot or Kakaratos firmware what one should I choose?



I have been all over this and other forums tonight trying to find the answer to this. Still got nothing. I currently have Kakaratos and am wondering if I should even bother with geohot


----------



## anonymourse (Jan 10, 2011)

So if i downloaded some homebrew, i could sign this myself and play it on my unhacked ps3? Or do you need coding experience or something. I have no coding skills at all.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 10, 2011)

MarcusRaven said:
			
		

> So does anybody know where to find a signed SNES9x, or is willing to sign it for me if you know this compiling stuff? I'd like to have a review done by Wednesday if I could.
> 
> EDIT: In some research, I've found that SNES9x is GeoHot signed. >:-( Anyway, I also found GeoHot's Jailbreaking PUP, so I'm going to personally test/demo/review the CFW and SNES9x. Back in a couple hours.
> 
> EDIT2: GeoHot's installation scared the crap out of me because once the installation was copied my PS3 beeped several times and shut itself off. Even though the installation worked, if my PS3 was going to do that I would've like a warning. I was not impressed. On a side note, is there a way to go back to OFW from GeoHot's? Considering the installation method I'm a little paranoid now and don't want to brick my PS3.


That same thing happened to me. Scared the shit outta me. But regardless, I tried installing Pongus and SNES9x on with with Geohot's Firmware, they both failed. I just put the pkg files on the root of my USB, could that be the problem?

With regard for going back to OFW, try putting the official update PUP in the UPDATE folder and do a manual installation.

Anyway, who lol'd at Geohot's Terms of Agreement?


----------



## SifJar (Jan 10, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Anyway, who lol'd at Geohot's Terms of Agreement?



What do they say?


----------



## JonthanD (Jan 10, 2011)

MarcusRaven said:
			
		

> andy249901 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will use this post to answer some of your questions (well if you have not already found out.) 

GeoHots CFW works for homebrew because he patched a file check that the official FW uses KaKaRoTo's doesn't do that yet.

the newest homebrew for the PS3 can be found here. 

http://www.console-spot.com/homebrew-downloads/ps3-homebrew/

All of those work for GeoHot's 


Yes you can roll back to the official firmware.

To enter the recovery menu turn off your PS3 then hold down the power button for a long time eventually it will turn on and off again, lift your finger off the button and hold your finger on the power button again until you hear 2 beeps and after you hear 2 beeps take your finger off. 

A pop up should say "Connect your controller via USB and press the PS button" at this point the recovery menu should pop up.


----------



## dude3991 (Jan 10, 2011)

Been trying out the CFW and it's great. No problems. Can't wait till this gets some proper work done on it. 6 months from now and the PS3 should hopefully be the king of homebrew if it can be accessed properly.


----------

